# Longboys "IKEA" Stirling Engine.



## Longboy (May 7, 2010)

......This is my last Stirling engine for this build season, the "IKEA". A cool 8) contemporary styled twin beam Gamma design in favour of Ikea/Copenhagen desk furniture.                                               
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








                                                       [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdRywZtTEto[/ame]


----------



## rake60 (May 7, 2010)

Beautiful! :bow: :bow: :bow:

That is one of the most amazing builds I have ever seen!

Rick


----------



## SAM in LA (May 7, 2010)

A work of art.

 th_confused0052

'nuff said.

SAM


----------



## black85vette (May 7, 2010)

Impressive.  Really nice looking engine.  :bow:


----------



## zeeprogrammer (May 7, 2010)

Beautiful work.
And some nice models in the background too.


----------



## Maryak (May 7, 2010)

Longboy,

I'm very impressed, fantastic job. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Longboy (May 7, 2010)

..........Ah yes! Now as it gets into the 90's here ...........I can relax. Explore the great INDOORS! Take in some of that cool air conditioned breeze coming outta the ductwork. Eat potatochips & popcorn while watching all the judge shows on afternoon television! 8) No more slaving away at a fluorescent lit table full of brass & aluminum bits and pieces!  No more hunting nuts and bolts that roll under the table!  I can take the next five months to get my mind right................for November's projects! Thm:    Dave.


----------



## cfellows (May 7, 2010)

Very nice, Dave. Looks like you have perfected the art of Stirling Engines!

Chuck


----------



## deere_x475guy (May 7, 2010)

:bow: :bow: :bow:
I see you made the best of your winter... :bow: :bow:
What can I say...

Do you have any pics of the build?


----------



## kcmillin (May 7, 2010)

Incredible job designing and building. Very Original, everything from the 'bent' pillars to the floating burner.

Nice Job, Well Done. Thm:

Kel


----------



## hobby (May 7, 2010)

Excellent craftsmanship.

Beautiful looking and smooth running model.

Great work..


----------



## Longboy (May 8, 2010)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> :bow: :bow: :bow:
> I see you made the best of your winter... :bow: :bow:
> What can I say...
> 
> Do you have any pics of the build?


......I haven't documented my Stirlings for the forum. Maby sometime I can do a primer on both displacer and power cylinders cause once you have these two pieces, the heartbeat of Stirling, you can scratch build unique configurations.


----------



## gambler (May 8, 2010)

wow. :bow:


----------

